# BULL MANOR... March '14



## perjury saint

Friday night and plans for mine n NK's 'Wild West' shenanigans go tits up! NK's lurgied up with the flu!!  
Hmmmm... What to do? AHA!! Nearly kill myself by impalement on pallisade and entanglement in a sea of razor wire? Yeah, just the job!!
Bit extreme for an ole derp you might think!! But WHAT A DERP!! 

  ...BULL MANOR... ​










 





















 













 



As always... Thanks for looking! ​


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

I need to visit this, its not too far from me tbh, where i am right now (at work, heathrow airport) its not very far at all. Awesome photos of this place. I didnt realise this place was still around to explore. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird

stunning mate! no words express how nice this is captured, beautiful!


----------



## skankypants

Your pics are amazing P.S,great work.


----------



## antonymes

Great work PS!!! Nice to see new shots of this beauty.


----------



## Stealthstar79

Beautifuly done, really lovely!
Nice to see this place again ..


----------



## LittleOz

He replaced the bull with palisade & razor wire?? Great to see this old beauty again.


----------



## krela

Cracking stuff as always.


----------



## flyboys90

The contents of this house never fail to astonish me,superb images thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler

Thats à cracker, I loved it, Many Thanks


----------



## Partypebbles

I only hope one day I can take pics as good, of somewhere as fab as this place.


----------



## holywood

*Bull Manor*

 Amazing photographs. fabulous house. All those books


----------



## pumice

Great shots of the place.. I would love to go back here! What an amazing site! Brilliant stuff


----------



## Mikeymutt

Amazing place and amazing photos..well worth being impaled for.


----------



## ashutchy

Great pics, looks like an amazing place. Still, it's such a shame to see all those books going to ruin. There could well be a something of historical importance amongst them. Sigh.


----------



## Plymouth_wells

Great set of photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pilot

Perfection.


----------



## nelly

Glad to see that its still on the list, cracking


----------



## AgentTintin

What an amazing place! So much left to see


----------



## muppet

nicely done thanks must get round to this one


----------



## Dani1978

When can I move in and don't change a thing! Beautiful photos, great post


----------



## mrtoby

lovely stuff mate


----------



## zombizza

nice. i wondered how this was doing. i took a look a little while back but couldn't face those fences tbh


----------



## Ninja Kitten

i do love this place but wish he would just collect up all the lovely bits and bobs in there!!!!


----------



## ImmortalShadow

Absolutely amazing photos! Stunning location too


----------



## RichPDG

Nice to see this place being done again! Some absolutely stunning pictures there! Many thanks


----------



## Old No.13

How do you spell phenominal........... Magical!!


----------



## Lucky Pants

Wow ! great set of images PS , think your hdr work is fantastic at moment keep um rolling .


----------



## perjury saint

Lucky Pants said:


> Wow ! great set of images PS , think your hdr work is fantastic at moment keep um rolling .



*Cheers mush!! *


----------



## Woofem

stunning work. thanks for sharing


----------



## NakedEye

Just great to see inside this stunning place once more. Possibly the most photogenic location around full of vintage artefacts. The green wall is amazing too and as for that vintage pram, I long to see that I'm the flesh (yes I like vintage prams)! Top top stuff mister and hats off to you for persevering! It's no my list. . But razor wire? Big thanks for a great piece


----------



## Ratters

This is probably my favourite place I've seen - It's certainly in the top two anyway and I loved it here!!

Nice shots - Good to see it again.


----------



## UrbanX

Nice to see a recent set, cracking photos as always! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## cunningplan

one word "Stunning"


----------



## Janeyrock

This place was the start of my addiction


----------



## peroxidetim

Great place,
BE-AU-TI-FUL pics! 
I especially like your style. the spare use of colours and nice compositions!!!!


----------



## loxley

great photos 
when i went up there . i was spotted by the owner 
wot a nice chap he is (not) i made a nice new friend there . we had 
a great chat (not) . wot a wast this place is i wish he would do something with the house


----------



## steveT

Must have been a grand place back in the day! Looks like they just left it all behind. Great job!


----------



## Caine33

Beautiful pics fella, and WOW look at all those fab books, must make a visit for myself. Well done


----------



## ZeaJane

Beautiful place. Really love your set


----------

